# Bummer! I am in hospital and K2 to arrive today



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I was brought to the hospital Tues evening with some stomach problems They've kept me overnight and I may have to have surgery. My K2 will be home before I am


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

What a bummer!! Hope it's nothing serious! Get well soon and get back in here when you are all fixed up!!


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

DD,

Let's hope they don't have to do the surgery but if they do it'll be because it'll help your condition.  

  And if you have to stay another night maybe your K2 will find its way to you?   

No fun what you're going through but I'm glad you can Net.   

Best possible to you !


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am sorry to hear you are in the hospital. I hope you do not have to have surgery. Is it possible that someone could bring your K2 to you in the hospital.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Woah, sorry to hear that, DD! Most important thing now is for you to get prompt diagnosis and treatment - the Kindle can wait (although I'm sure that increases your stress even more.) If someone could bring your K2 to you tomorrow, it should raise your spirits! Get well!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that you are in the hospital.. hopefully, someone could bring the Kindle to you, as it might help pass the time in there.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry you are under the weather. Hope you get well soon and that someone will bring your kindle to you!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah I can get to the boards thru my Blackberry. Thanks for all the good wishes. My husband could bring my Kindle to me.but somehow unpacking it with all these tubes in me and not feeling well makes me rather wait if that makes sense. Also don't like the idea of letting it lie around in a hospital room when they take me for tests makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Our thoughts are with you, DD.  Please keep us informed.
deb


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

DD
I am very sorry to hear this.
I will think of you often throughout the day and I
will believe you will not need surgery.

Should you need to stay in the hospital for another night I am sure a friend could bring your lonely K to you!?

Sincerely,
Eric


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

DD said:


> Yeah I can get to the boards thru my Blackberry. Thanks for all the good wishes. My husband could bring my Kindle to me.but somehow unpacking it with all these tubes in me and not feeling well makes me rather wait if that makes sense. Also don't like the idea of letting it lie around in a hospital room when they take me for tests makes me uncomfortable.


It is probably wise to you new Kindle stay home where it is safe and you'll feel more up to playing with it and learning the features. Good luck with the surgery and keep us posted.

L


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

DD said:


> Yeah I can get to the boards thru my Blackberry. Thanks for all the good wishes. My husband could bring my Kindle to me.but somehow unpacking it with all these tubes in me and not feeling well makes me rather wait if that makes sense. Also don't like the idea of letting it lie around in a hospital room when they take me for tests makes me uncomfortable.


Yeah that makes a lot of sense.
You will get extra enjoyment when you get home too!

Glad you can visit with us via Blackberry!

Rest and get well,
Eric


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear that DD,
I hope you don't need surgery and feel better quickly so you can use your new K2
Joe


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Dear DD, sorry to hear about your physical problems.  Even though it is difficult being in the hospital, you are in the right place.  I trust the doctors quickly diagnose your problem and that you will not need surgery.  Your Kindle awaits your speedy recovery, as do all your friends on Kindleboard.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

DD

Sorry to hear of your illness. Will pray that you do not need surgery. Just know that when you get out of the hospital, your precious Kindle will be waiting for you.


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> It is probably wise to you new Kindle stay home where it is safe and you'll feel more up to playing with it and learning the features. Good luck with the surgery and keep us posted.
> 
> L


DD, so sorry to hear you are feeling under the weather. Hope today brings better news. Know that your K will be waiting for you when you get home. Now for the nurse in me, I agree with Leslie; but, if someone does bring the k in make sure it is entered on your valuables sheet.

Take care and feel better
Dot


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I hope you're feeling better today. I'm not sure I would have your restraint to not at least touch and hold your new baby. I wouldn't be able to resist it for sure. I would have made my DH bring it so I could caress and fondle it for a while and then send it home for safety.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

DD - Please keep us posted!  We have lots of doctors and nurses on here that can give you more support than us mere mortals.  And remember you have a wonderful present waiting for you when you get home!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I know we are all a little obsessed here on KB.  But really, you are in the hospital and you are thinking of your Kindle?  DD, you need to lie back and just focus on getting all better.  Your little K will wait for you.  What's important is for you to get better.

I wish you the best and hope you are well soon


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Get better soon DD.

If your doctors think stress may have anything to do with your problems, you should mention the pressure of waiting for your K2 to arrive.  

I know my blood pressure was higher than normal yesterday while I was waiting for my UPS driver to arrive.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

DD - I'm really sorry to read this!  I hope you know we're all wishing you a speedy recovery from whatever is going on.  Feel better and stay in touch. xo


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

DD, just think of your Kindle as motivation to get well soon!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your hospital stay. Get well soon. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## dfwillia (Jan 10, 2009)

Take care, DD. Praying that all is well. Tell those nurses to take good care of you...the "Kindle Nurses" are listening and want to be sure "one of our own" is being well taken care of.  Donna W. RN


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Count me in the well-wishers DD.  I sympathize - DE-H was unexpectedly hospitalized with Crohn's disease in his early 20's and has had to have multiple unexpected abdominal surgeries since.  Important thing is to take care of yourself and get better.  

Speaking of getting better, and to spin a positive out of a negative, if you HAVE to have surgery, just think of all the Kindle time you'll get to have at home while you are safely recovering.

Get well soon.


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

Feel better!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

best hopes to a smooth recovery DD. 
sylia


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

First chance I've had to check KB today - Hang in there DD!  My thoughts for quick recovery and prayers are with you.

Chris


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Dear DD, 
I hope you are on the road to recovery, ASAP!
xo


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

DD - I hope all goes well for you and you are able to go home soon.  I'll send good thoughts your way.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

DD -- let us know how you're doing when you can.  Thinking of you!!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

ohhh feel better quickly - hopefully without surgery


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi DD,

I want to wish you the best of health.  I pray it's nothing major, but you'll be in my prayers.  You're an imporatnt part of this group.


Ariel


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi DD, 
Hope you feel better soon!
Karen


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

So sorry you're in the hospital.  I hope you feel better soon and can get introduced to your Kindle.  It's a real bummer you don't have him/her to keep you company right now.

Hang in there!  I hope all goes well and you're home soon.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

DD said:


> I was brought to the hospital Tues evening with some stomach problems They've kept me overnight and I may have to have surgery. My K2 will be home before I am


DD--

Sorry to hear that. Hope all is well. I knew something was up, not seeing you here at all last night. Get well soon.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Get well Soon.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

DD get well soon, you are in my prayer and thought. Take care and I hope you feel better.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

DD wishing you all the best and hope you are home soon!


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you are hospitalized and may need surgery.....but at least when you get home and are in "recovery mode", you'll have your Kindle to keep you company!  I had surgery 1 week ago and my Kindle has been my best friend this week.  Hope you have a speedy recovery and that you get feeling much better real soon!


----------



## dreamer333 (Jan 2, 2009)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. When you get home, you'll be able to get to know your new Kindle while you're recuperating!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

DD, thanks for posting.. yay for having the Blackberry with you!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks to all for all the good wishes. Had surgery at 7:30 AM (Thurs.) And was awake and back up to my room by 10:30. Don't want to go into too much detail but it only took an hour and they were able to do it laparoscopically so recovery won't be too bad. My symptoms are so much better already. If I can tolerate clear liquids at dinner they might send me home tomorrow. Now for the important stuff ;-) My K2 arrived at home at 4:30 yesterday. This delayed gratfication thing is pretty cool. Makes the thrill last longer.  I'm like a kid at Christmas time. If I have to stay an extra day I will have my husband bring the new toy to me, however.  They're about to give me more morphine so I'll be groggy for a while. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

DD - glad to hear you're recovering nicely! Enjoy the Kindle, and get well soon!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Good that the surgery went well. Best wishes for a speedy recovery and getting together with your Kindle.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry you had to have surgery but am glad that you are starting to feel better already.  Your Kindle will make a lovely homecoming gift.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

DD said:


> Thanks to all for all the good wishes. Had surgery at 7:30 AM (Thurs.) And was awake and back up to my room by 10:30. Don't want to go into too much detail but it only took an hour and they were able to do it laparoscopically so recovery won't be too bad. My symptoms are so much better already.


So good for you!
Bet home quickly!

Eric


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

hope you have a fun recovery with new K
Sylvia


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

DD - Glad to hear that everything went well and it was not a major procedure and you should be home soon.  Keep us posted on how you are doing


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Glad you're OK!!


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

Glad you're doing well!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

DD- so glad to hear all went well.  I hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

DD said:


> If I can tolerate clear liquids at dinner they might send me home tomorrow.


Vodka or Gin? Here's looking at you, sweatheart!!

Hope it is a fast recovery. All the best.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Speedy recovery DD (although you may want to draw it out to have more time with your Kindle)

I'm glad it is going well.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Good to hear!  Thank you for keeping us updated.  Enjoy recovery time with your new Kindle.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

DD, I'm so glad the surgery went well.  Hope recovery goes quickly and glad that you are already feeling better (morphine doesn't hurt either).


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

DD,
Glad your'e feeling better.  Now, enjoy your new Kindle!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

Sending you healing thoughts and prayers...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

So happy to hear that the surgery went well and you may be home soon.  Keeping you in our thoughts.
deb


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I can't believe I missed the news that my stalker was in the hospital having surgery!!  Wow DD, I am so glad to hear it went well and you're feeling better!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm glad you're feeling better. I hope you get sprung soon.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

DD, so happy your surgery is past and you are already feeling better.  Hopefully you'll get to go home really soon and recuperate with your new toy.  As for having it there, just watch it with morphine.  LOL.. I can only imagine how much "one-clicking" I might do on morphine.. I do enough when I'm stone sober.

Can't wait to hear your K2-reaction.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

DD, happy to hear that your surgery went well. Here is to a speedy recovery and lots of Kindling as you recuperate.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Glad to hear the surgery went well and you are on the mend! Get well soon!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am glad you are feeling better and the surgery went well. I hope you get to go home soon.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I hope you DO get out today!

Eric


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Yay! Just got the word I'm going home this AM! Liquids for 3 days then I can try some soft food. But who wants to eat?  I'm going home to play with my new Kindle! I'll just take it easy, play, and see you guys on the boards later from home. And I have a great excuse to do no housework for a few days!  (Not that I needed one) ;-)


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

DD said:


> Yay! Just got the word I'm going home this AM! Liquids for 3 days then I can try some soft food. But who wants to eat? I'm going home to play with my new Kindle! I'll just take it easy, play, and see you guys on the boards later from home. And I have a great excuse to do no housework for a few days! (Not that I needed one) ;-)


Yay!! Awesome news, DD! Can't wait to hear what you think of your K2!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Lindnet, can't wait to see your pics of purple ROH and starry night together. I hope they get the screensaver thing straightened out for the K2. That adds so much to the coordinated look.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

DD said:


> Lindnet, can't wait to see your pics of purple ROH and starry night together. I hope they get the screensaver thing straightened out for the K2. That adds so much to the coordinated look.


I agree, that's one of the reasons I was never too interested in the Tego skins. I like the all-over look of the skin and screensaver. So nobody has figured out how to add screensavers to K2 yet?


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

DD

AWESOME news. So happy to hear that you are on the mend. Yes the heaviset thing you should be picking up over the next week should be your K2.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Yea!  DD, I'm so glad you are on your way home!
It's great to hear you are doing well.  I hope you have a quick and easy recovery.

Enjoy your new K


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

DD said:


> Yay! Just got the word I'm going home this AM! Liquids for 3 days then I can try some soft food. But who wants to eat? I'm going home to play with my new Kindle! I'll just take it easy, play, and see you guys on the boards later from home. And I have a great excuse to do no housework for a few days! (Not that I needed one) ;-)


That is Great News that you are going home today.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Got home at 2 PM and started to play right away.  I love this new baby!  (Named her Rae Rae.)  Then had to take a little nap.  I'll be back to normal in no time.  It was very unexpected and scary but, thankfully, the docs knew what to do for me.  Thanks again to all of my Kindle buddies for the good wishes and prayers.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

DD, glad you're home and doing better.  Also happy that you love your K2 and she'll be helping during your recovery.
deb


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

DD said:


> Got home at 2 PM and started to play right away. I love this new baby! (Named her Rae Rae.) Then had to take a little nap. I'll be back to normal in no time. It was very unexpected and scary but, thankfully, the docs knew what to do for me. Thanks again to all of my Kindle buddies for the good wishes and prayers.


I am glad you are home. Feel Better Soon. Enjoy Rae Rae.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad you are home DD. Take care of yourself.


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

DD, I'm happy to hear you are home, feeling better, and enjoying your new Kindle.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

BookBinder said:


> DD, I'm happy to hear you are home, feeling better, and enjoying your new Kindle.


Same here! Glad you're home and Kindling away.  Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

DD 
  I glad to hear that your home.  I hope you get well soon and  take care of yourself.


----------

